# Trans. Alchi und Proccs



## Mirano (15. September 2009)

Hiho,
ich wollte mal Fragen wie ihr das als handhabt, wenn ihr als Transmutations Alchi jemandem z.B. ein Polarlichtdiamant transmutiert und ein Procc rauskommt? Schenkt ihr den Procc dazu? Verkauft ihr ihn für die Hälfte des normalen Preises dazu? Oder behaltet ihr den Procc ganz? Und was ist wenn ihr als Kunde seht, dass der Alchi nen Procc hatte? Ich mein ihr habt ja die mats gestellt...


----------



## Dark_Lady (15. September 2009)

wenn was Procct geb ichs dem Kunden, egal, ob der mir TG gibt oder nicht, er hat die mats gestellt und dann eben Glück gehabt - im Umkehrschluss würde ich selber auch den procc haben wollen, wenn jemand für mich was herstellt - waren ja immerhin auch meine mats.

manche Leute suchen sich ja auch ganz bewusst den passend spezialisierten Alchi, weil sie eben auf nen procc hoffen - mach ich ja z.B. bei nem Schneider genauso...


----------



## Eisengrind (15. September 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> wenn was Procct geb ichs dem Kunden, egal, ob der mir TG gibt oder nicht, er hat die mats gestellt und dann eben Glück gehabt - im Umkehrschluss würde ich selber auch den procc haben wollen, wenn jemand für mich was herstellt - waren ja immerhin auch meine mats.
> 
> manche Leute suchen sich ja auch ganz bewusst den passend spezialisierten Alchi, weil sie eben auf nen procc hoffen - mach ich ja z.B. bei nem Schneider genauso...




/sign

falls ich mats stelle, ehrlich gesagt, hat er pech gehabt...., aber so etwas hab ich noch NIE erlebt....alle bringen ihre mats mit und bei nem 3er,4er,5er procc sollte er wohl mit sich über ein tg reden lassen. ansonsten kann er ja morgen jemanden anderes anflüstern.

für gildies alles ohne tg mit procc (was wär das für ne gilde.......)


----------



## crizbee (23. Februar 2010)

hi

der gibt mats für einen stein und bekommt dafür einen stein 
is doch keine frage 
wozu bin ich meister der transmutation

gruss crizbee


----------



## Zalazhar (29. März 2010)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> der gibt mats für einen stein und bekommt dafür einen stein
> is doch keine frage



Also der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich hatte die Kosten um den Beruf zu skillen und die Spezalisierung zu bekommen, warum soll da ein anderer davon profitieren? Wenn jetzt jemand explizit nach einem Transmut Alchi sucht, weil er auf nen procc hofft, dann würde ich das mit dem vorher abklären und nen günstigen Preis  für den geproccten Stein vereinbaren oder zu nem anderen Alchi schicken.

Gruß Zala


----------



## Izara (27. April 2010)

bei uns auf dem server läufts meist so, dass derjenige, der nen transmute-alchi sucht, gezielt danach fragt und pro procc 50g TG zahlt. find ich fair. auch wenn ich meinen alchi-CD nicht hergebe ^^ zuviele mats auf der bank, die verarbeitet werden müssen, um platz zu schaffen. 

als ich früher mal für leute steine transmutiert hab, hab ich die proccs behalten - dies aber auch so im handelschannel deklariert - und es kamen trotzdem kunden. ich mein, ich lern ja nicht transmu alchi, um dann meine proccs zu verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nönö..


----------



## Attractolide (28. April 2010)

HI,

ich machs so: Ich erwarte nicht unbedingt ein TG, aber wenn ich eins bekomme ist's nett.
Dafür behalte ich Zusatz-Proccs definitiv selbst. Das ist ja der Grund, warum ich den Beruf habe.
Als nette Geste hab ich mal 2 Steine rausgegeben, als es ein 5er Procc war...aber das ist auch das höchste der Gefühle.

Auf die konkrete Suche nach Trans-Spezi antworte ich erst garnicht, weil damit die Procc Debatte vorprogrammiert ist und ich am Ende noch Vorwürfe kriege, wenn nichts zusätzliches rauskommt.
Im Idealfall hab ich den Stein/Urmacht/whatever bereits im Inventar..krieg Mats und handel gleich das Produkt rüber.
Der Kunde erfährt nie, ob es einen Procc gab oder nicht.

Innerhalb der Gilde ists natürlich umsonst und mit allen Proccs für den Kollegen.

bb, Attra


----------



## Vanderley (29. Mai 2010)

Meinen Epicsteincde nutze ich immer selbst. Jegliche andere Transmutationen bekommen die  Leute die Procs. Tg is ok...wobei ich eh fast nur für  Gilde und so mach und da will ich nix


----------



## wronny (29. Mai 2010)

Kommt ganz auf die Umstände an:

- RL Freunde / Gilden-Kameraden: bekommen die Proccs, wenn sie diese gebrauchen können. Wenn ich diesen gerade brauchen kann, kann ich die Proccs auch behalten.
- Jemand der nicht nach der Spezialisierung gefragt hat: nein, der hat die Mats für eine Transmutation bezahlt und bekommt genau ein Produkt
- Jemand der explizit nach einem "Meister der Transmutation" gesucht hat: Bekommt die Proccs, muss jedoch den entsprechenden Aufpreis zahlen

Wobei sich dies nur auf die Transmutationen bezieht, die die Abklingzeit auslösen.
Bei dem BC-Kram und bspw. Arkanit ist mit das relativ egal


----------

